# Canadian Operational Support Command & Health Service



## Donut (1 Feb 2006)

from the CTV article:Military launches major command shake-up 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060131/miltary_structure_060131/20060131?hub=Canada

Canadian Operational Support Command will be responsible for providing support to the operations commands including logistics, engineering, *health services*, communications and military police support.


What implications does this have for us in the Health Services?  Any ideas?  Same job, different boss?  

1 Health Services Group stands up tomorrow, too, for us in the West.  Same names in the roughly same positions, it looks like, or is there going to be a change in the way we do business?  

DF


----------



## Gunner (1 Feb 2006)

The GSF will have an "OPCON" relationship with medical services.  DG H Svcs will remain "OPCOM" to the VCDS group.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2006)

day to day, no change. We still work under ADM Hr(Mil), with a new title possibly.
For you and I:
We'll still go into work, listen to the troops whine about thier boo boos, and provide them with outstanding medical support as best we can with the resources avail.

On the 15th and end of every month I will collect my paycheck.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> day to day, no change. We still work under ADM Hr(Mil), with a new title possibly.
> For you and I:
> We'll still go into work, listen to the troops whine about thier boo boos, and provide them with outstanding medical support as best we can with the resources avail.
> 
> On the 15th and end of every month I will collect my paycheck.



Who will still be working under ADM HR(Mil)?  What is the distinction between what the organizations that are/were CFMG and CF Health Services?  While I was working on the CDS Action Team last summer, the Chief was pretty adament that he wanted responsivness to operations from all organizations, hence the Cdn Op Sp Comd...how is it then that medical folks will not be under Cdn Op Sp Comd but stay under ADM HR(Mil)?  ???  Are we missing something here?

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2006)

Duey, 
Airspeed too high. I was keeping it simple.
For those of us who are working in our daily jobs at the low level, there will be no change in how we do our jobs.
CF H Svc Gp isn't going to change, they may take direction from a different group of masters.
Medical support to CANSOFCOM is intergral to that org. The JTF have thier owm medics, CSOR will have thier own too. 
Same with the HSS on operations.

CF H Svc Gp has always been responsive, and will still provide the pers and kit to them.


----------



## 043 (1 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> day to day, no change. We still work under ADM Hr(Mil), with a new title possibly.
> For you and I:
> We'll still go into work, listen to the troops whine about thier boo boos, and provide them with outstanding medical support as best we can with the resources avail.
> 
> On the 15th and end of every month I will collect my paycheck.



A very bitter man......


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> A very bitter man......



I am bitter,
I probaby deleted the unit wide email sent out by Pte XXXXX detailing all the Comand level changes.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Feb 2006)

Rog that AM, I remember a briefing by Cmdre Kavannagh (sp?) about responsiveness to operations...wasn't sure that ADM HR(Mil) fully embodied such a mantra.  I got the impression that the biggest change would be responsibility/leadership/responsiveness at the higher levels (as with IM Group and IE folks) and there wouldn't be any fundamental changes at the more operational levels of the organizations...sounds like what you are saying.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Brad Sallows (3 Feb 2006)

Look at it this way: they didn't scrub CLS/CMS/CAS, did they?  One assumes H Svcs Gp has a force-generating role as well as a non-operational support role.


----------

